# Looking to add another Fantasy army to my list



## hacknslashgamer (Jan 28, 2009)

OK I have Dwarf's and now want another Fantasy army so I can switch back and forth but I don't want to pick an army buy a book and then POW another new army book comes out for that race.
What armies will not be getting a new army book anytime soon?


----------



## Putch. (Jul 13, 2010)

You should know before you make a decision like that, the armies with old book, or the ones not getting updated for a while ogres, orcs and goblins, woodelves, are also not the "Best'' armies, e.g. old, not blending so well with no rules or what have you.


----------



## hacknslashgamer (Jan 28, 2009)

What army books have recently came out I should say ?


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Beasts, skaven and liazrdmen are the most recent army books to have been released... I think it was daemons, DE and VC before that but I wouldnt call any of those 'recent'. Most people seem to think tomb kings will get a new book sometime later this year (probably with ogres early next year, with any luck at least).


----------



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

Tomb kings and Ogres are the next 2 to most likely come out


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

And High Elves and ONG.

Midnight


----------



## hacknslashgamer (Jan 28, 2009)

I have picked Vampire Counts I know they took a hit with 8th but the idea of tarpitting my opponent with hundreds of zombies while my wolves/Black knights /Varghulf flanks them was too hard to pass up.
Oh yeah then there is Magic and my Counts who rock in h2h


----------



## Cheese meister (Jun 5, 2010)

if you so much as touch a vargulf for a game i will hunt you down and kill you 2 wraiths and a banshee will do so much more in gaming terms and are probably cheaper


----------

